# Fishermen/doctors



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

What's the connection you ask?

Maggots.

I have them chomping away at my foot ulcer right now.

Yesterday was OK. Now theyre kicking in big style.

My leg's jumping alover.

Been drinking to help - seem less jumpy but who knows


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hang on in there Paul .... from what I have seen about the little critters they do a first rate job


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think you'll be fine Paul, modern medics aren't leaving any stone unturned to find remedies.

Maggots have a good reputation at cleaning things up (they don't like healthy flesh, so don't worry  ).

Get well soon mate, the next can I open will be in your honour.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good luck with it Paul,

Its funny how medicine comes full circle isnt it.....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've used them to good effect Paul.

Have you had the blood supply to your leg investigated







?

Keep the little buggers moist. They like a drink too  .

It seems unpleasant but it's nature's way of cleaning up necrotic tissue  .


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

get well soon ,i guess it just the thought of them thats making you jumpy,but as stated they do a first rate job ,remember the drink is for you and not the maggots,dont drink too much or they will be pissed and fall off


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks all.

It was my choice to have them. 2 years of modern medicine's finest antibiotics, & I still have the bloody problems. Fingers x'ed now though. Had them watered today, & things don't look good. Don't want to put you off your tea so won't tell you full tale. However what I speak of is just short term i'm told. It means the tratment's working. They all come off tomorrow so here's hoping.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Well - they're off - & seem to have done a good job.

However there was a 'slight' glitch.

The nurses had to come earlier than planned, when some of the maggots somehow got out of the dressing. Trish sat me up, & found 3 on the bed. After having a fit of horror, she then had to remove a few more from the floor.

She still can't see anything small without suspecting, despite changing the sheets, vaccuming the room, etc. We just wait to see what the person who put them on has to say.

BTW I got pics of my foot if anyone interested


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

No rice crispies, rice pudding or grated mozzarella in your cupboards for a while then


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Alas said:


> No rice crispies, rice pudding or grated mozzarella in your cupboards for a while then


I doubt it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

Those renegades may turn into flies at some point but the number of house spiders this year ought to sort them out.







My cat is having a field day with the spiders and the missus is having kittens.









Glad the maggots did a good job. 

Stay well.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Glad it all worked out Paul









I don`t know, maggots & leechess, it`s good to see that NHS adminstrators can be of some use after all


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Glad it all worked out Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes - amazing the simple things work.

Stan

They are special laboratory bred. They can't hatch - apparently..............


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Good news that things are looking better


----------

